# how to make ridge cap shingles with tabless architectural shingles



## Scuba_Dave

I don't think it will look right at all
I bought the matching ridge shingles for my roof


----------



## Ed the Roofer

The laminated pieces will wind up sticking up and out like a sore thumb.

You can either buy the Hip and Ridge Cap shingles that come pre-perforated from the same manufacturer.....

ot

You can see if the color from the 3-tab from that same manufacturer or another one precisely or even just closely matches the color of the architectural shingle you are installing.

You will regret it if you use the laminated architechturals now and have to replace them in the future.

Ed


----------



## RippySkippy

Several years ago I roofed my old house with the same shingles, and just cut up a standard shingle into thirds and angle cut the "upper half" of the shingle (image below) and laid them as normal. I found if I trimed the corners, they laid better. BTW when I shingled my house, I didn't have ready access to the matching ridge caps Now many stores sell them next to the bundles.

My roof was a straight run ranch with a 4/12 pitch. I don't think I would try it with anything steeper as they may not bend and lay flat over the ridge. Nor were they installed over a ridge vent.

They looked fine, I kept watch to see if the layers were separating over the ridge, I suspected they would so I kept an eye out. When I sold the house a couple of years ago...after 10 years it was fine.


----------

